# FS: "my girls moving in" SALE!!!! FULL TANK/STAND SETUP AVAILIBLE!!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I'm sure this has happened to a few of you already so you will know what i'm going through now! lol

My girlfriend is moving in next month and I have to clear out some of the clutter in my apartment. As it turns out i have a LOT of stuff! Here are a few things i need to get rid of.

This first item is a really cool Playstation sign off of a display at a walmart! It has an internal florescent light and plugs into a standard outlet. 
It's quite big..i had it underneath my television for a while but my girl doesn't think it's quite as cool as i do so it's got to go. 
Dimensions: 45.5"x12"x 11" - it narrows to 7.25" at the ends and has a bow shape. It is partially made of particle board and sheet metal all painted black. It is solid and quite heavy. 
I have no price on this because it's not something that you can find in stores... make me an offer! 
Here's some shots of it when plugged in.

































Next I've got 8 moving blankets. They are all quite soft and great for moving furniture around. If you work in a business where you are constantly moving stuff around these are perfect for you.
They are taking up way to much closet space! 
This is just 3 of them stacked up in one of my closets.. you can see just how thick they are 
Again, make me an offer....i'll probably take it









Sony 900MHz Cordless home phone. Intercom, speakerphone built in. $5 









I also have an X-BOX 360 with the red ring of death... i've heard that you can just call Microsoft and fix it but i don't play very much anymore so i havn't bothered.... with it comes a 360 steering wheel with pedals and paddle-shift, 2 controllers, controller dual battery charger, power supply, composite cables and a bunch of games. all this for $25!!!!! it's a steal.. just take it off my hands! I know i'm taking a loss on this but I just need to clear out space!!!! The games alone are worth a few hundred 
Unfortunately the nature of this sale is that i want to clear space so i will not separate it... $25... you want one part, you have to take it all!  
















If you've got a 360 then you can't beat this deal!!!!!!! Everything besides the 360 unit itself is in perfect working order!!!!!!! That GTA4 is worth probably $40 alone!!!!!

I also have a PS2 with 2 controllers, memory cards and various games... FREE just take it off my hands


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

xbox package pending... send me a message and get in line if you'd like


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

PS2 spoken for


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

put me in line for the xbox package lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

wicked deal on the xbox, easy to fix too...


to bad you're so far away


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i thought that would gain some interest! lol i'm almost smacking myself for not asking $50 for it! lol i just need all this stuff gone  


I can't believe no one has commented on that playstation sign! I love that thing and thought it was one of those oddball items that people would jump at!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ya the xbox is easily worth 100ish with all the controllers and steering wheel


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol definitely a great deal , I pm'd you soon as I seen it when you posted it but apparently forgot to hit the send message button lol that's what I get for working on multiple tabs lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

whoever buys the system i can show you how to fix the rrod


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok xbox is officially gone! sorry guys

now who wants the blankets and playstation sign????


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok i didn't want to do this but I am also going to throw up my empty 55 GAL. Aquarium

It is a complete package: Tank, filter, gravel, light, and canopy as well as the stand! Everything you need besides a heater. I'll also toss in eco-complete if you want to do a planted tank!

*$200 for full package with stand!!!!!!*

























Oh man i hate to see this thing go... this was my first tank when i moved out to BC


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Also i still have this TV up for sale 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/fs-36-sony-trinitron-television-$50-17330/
$50 and it's all yours!!!! comes with a swivel stand!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Moving blankets spoken for


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

YOO
ill bid war for x-box reallyy need if you got a head set ill buy it for asking price


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump! great deal on this tank set up! please take this off my hands


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Playstation sign is super cool, love it


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Playstation sign is super cool, love it


you want it? make me an offer! i love it but the girl friend doesn't quite share that feeling! lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> you want it? make me an offer! i love it but the girl friend doesn't quite share that feeling! lol


Hard no to like it, cant believe she doesnt lol i know my boys would go nuts


----------

